# My 15 minutes of fame !!!!



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2021)

Local news saw some pics I posted on a group on fb amd wAnted to interview me amd dig with me lol it was awesome that they where interested in my hobbie  !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Local news saw some pics I posted on a group on fb amd wAnted to interview me amd dig with me lol it was awesome that they where interested in my hobbie  !!! View attachment 223605View attachment 223606View attachment 223607View attachment 223608View attachment 223609


Good job Dewy! I can't wait to watch the footage. Very cool.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Apr 17, 2021)

nice job mate


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2021)

Ty I was aooo nervous





ArmyDigger said:


> nice job mate


Ty my friend it was so nerve wracking for sure


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty I was aooo nervous
> Ty my friend it was so nerve wracking for sure


Glad you didn't freeze. Just staring at the camera not saying a word. Dewys silent movie. Lol! I would be a little worried that something I do will make me look like a moron or worse. Go Dewy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Glad you didn't freeze. Just staring at the camera not saying a word. Dewys silent movie. Lol! I would be a little worried that something I do will make me look like a moron or worse. Go Dewy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Trust me i.was worried about it all lol but once he Basked the first question it was.easy!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Trust me i.was worried about it all lol but once he Basked the first question it was.easy!!


Still, at least that is over with. So what's next for Dewy B.... Movie Director? Lol! When does it air?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Still, at least that is over with. So what's next for Dewy B.... Movie Director? Lol! When does it air?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Suppose to air thursday 530 is what he's shooting for but if not the following Thursday at 530 for my area channel 21 news ft Wayne wpta tv indiana  it will be on line as well I'll definitely send you the link to watch it. He said he was gonna let me know how people from other places  can watch it and let me know in an email before hand that way people can watch!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2021)

Maybe some one can put it on YOU TUBE, Did you tell him I'm ready for my Close Up Mr. DeMille? LOL. Some people might not be old enough to get that line?


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Maybe some one can put it on YOU TUBE, Did you tell him I'm ready for my Close Up Mr. DeMille? LOL. Some people might not be old enough to get that line?


Hahahahahaha nope too nervous but 100 percent it crossed my mind I'm only 36 but my grandma had as sunset blvd on vhs and she watched it all the time...and of course robin williams in mrs doubtfire lol


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 17, 2021)

That is fantastic Dewfus. You should fire up a new diggers TV show. Boooom Baby. Get an add up for locals ok with you picking their old properties for bottle dumps.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> That is fantastic Dewfus. You should fire up a new diggers TV show. Boooom Baby. Get an add up for locals ok with you picking their old properties for bottle dumps.


Haahaahahha I would love that lol !!!!


----------



## cattlebarroness (Apr 21, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Local news saw some pics I posted on a group on fb amd wAnted to interview me amd dig with me lol it was awesome that they where interested in my hobbie  !!! View attachment 223605View attachment 223606View attachment 223607View attachment 223608View attachment 223609
> 
> I love your "Bottle Museum." Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Apr 21, 2021)

Congratulations man, that's awesome!


----------



## Csa (Apr 21, 2021)

You’ve made the big time!  Also never knew the bottle museum was inside a shed!  Like I said before, if I’m ever in your neck of the woods we’ll have to drink a few 12oz bottles while you describe some if the bottles you’ve dug!


----------



## Chiefbearheart (Apr 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Local news saw some pics I posted on a group on fb amd wAnted to interview me amd dig with me lol it was awesome that they where interested in my hobbie  !!! View attachment 223605View attachment 223606View attachment 223607View attachment 223608View attachment 223609


Awesome!


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2021)

Dewy, I love your posts.
I love the passion and energy.
I want to watch that news clip so post it when you can!


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Hahahahahaha nope too nervous but 100 percent it crossed my mind I'm only 36 but my grandma had as sunset blvd on vhs and she watched it all the time...and of course robin williams in mrs doubtfire lol


NICE  JOB DEWFUS ;I Like Your Museum .Good Luck . Grace Abounds


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 24, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> NICE  JOB DEWFUS ;I Like Your Museum .Good Luck . Grace Abounds


Ty it's my little slice of heaven lol


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2021)

really cool. the general pop STILL needs to be educated on whats under there. 

I had the local city guys here taking down a house and I asked about the cistern and they said there was a well or something by the back door but was empty. guys who do this for a living didnt know they were staring at a cistern.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 28, 2021)

JKL said:


> Dewy, I love your posts.
> I love the passion and energy.
> I want to watch that news clip so post it when you can!


Ty very much I really just love this hobbie


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 28, 2021)

Csa said:


> You’ve made the big time!  Also never knew the bottle museum was inside a shed!  Like I said before, if I’m ever in your neck of the woods we’ll have to drink a few 12oz bottles while you describe some if the bottles you’ve dug!


I would absolutely love that my friend thank you for the kind words


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 28, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> Congratulations man, that's awesome!


Ty very much





JKL said:


> Dewy, I love your posts.
> I love the passion and energy.
> I want to watch that news clip so post it when you can!


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 28, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty very much


Jl





Dewfus said:


> Ty very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JKL (Apr 28, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty very much


Well that was fantastic Dewy!  What a great way to become famous.  Thanks for posting, I loved watching!


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 28, 2021)

JKL said:


> Well that was fantastic Dewy!  What a great way to become famous.  Thanks for posting, I loved watching!


Ty wouldn't say famous but I'll take it lol  100 percent ,!!!


----------

